# Royal Marines in Afghanistan ISAF 2006



## Crusader74 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its a bit old but very Interesting..It might have been posted before but I did a search and found nothing.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2LEkaJGGHE&feature=related"]YouTube - Royal Marines in Afghanistan ISAF - 2006. Documentary - 01/05[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddDtmCxdup8"]YouTube - Royal Marines in Afghanistan ISAF - 2006. Documentary - 02/05[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FWzXRzmsvQ"]YouTube - Royal Marines in Afghanistan ISAF - 2006. Documentary - 03/05[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEt4rJ0WRSQ"]YouTube - Royal Marines in Afghanistan ISAF - 2006. Documentary - 04/05[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYJOjYu0G7I"]YouTube - Royal Marines in Afghanistan ISAF - 2006. Documentary - 05/05[/ame]


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 20, 2009)

Get some, my Brit Marine Bros.


----------

